# New Beck 50 Cal



## mmarkey (Jul 29, 2013)

"Farm Fresh." Just finished this reproduction of a JP Beck 50 Cal, 42" Colrain Barrel, Chambers Deluxe Siler Flintlock. Highly figured curly maple. Hand made parts include patch-box, ram rod pipes, side plate. Front sight sterling silver blade. 
Enjoy the photos.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful rifle there!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 29, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Jul 29, 2013)

Good job Mike, really looks nice! I just don't have any more room in my safe for another gun!!
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep NMLRA


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 29, 2013)

good lookin gun!


----------



## Ga Waters (Jul 29, 2013)

That sir is art! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 30, 2013)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautifull rifle, another functioning work of art.


----------



## stabow (Jul 30, 2013)

Toooooo nice other than the lock is on the wrong side absolutely stunning.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 30, 2013)

Be still, my heart!


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jul 30, 2013)

Good looking work, how's it shoot?


----------



## mmarkey (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the fine comments. I appreciate them. 

How she shoots? I'll probably never know, I'm sending it to Track of the Wolf for consignment sale today. But if it shoots like my past rifles (and I expect it will) it will shoot better than the capabilities of most shooters. That's been my experience. The older I get the worse I seem to shoot. Not the rifle's fault, but it seems that if you can't see it,,,,, you can't hit it!!!!  Funny thing about that.


----------



## stabow (Jul 31, 2013)

Shouldn't have any trouble selling it that's for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2013)

Jim Dandy rifle!


----------



## Shug (Jul 31, 2013)

WOW that is almost to pretty to shoot


----------



## BBowman (Aug 1, 2013)

WOW!!!! to the power of 10.


----------



## ky55 (Aug 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!
It's great to see so many traditional guns, especially flinters, on this site!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 2, 2013)

AWSOME-----ENOUGH Said!


----------



## stabow (Aug 7, 2013)

Was on TOW today and see that it sold.....


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 8, 2013)

Stabow, Thanks for the heads up. 

They only got that rifle Monday, it usually takes at least a week for a rifle to post. I didn't even know it was on the site.


----------



## stabow (Aug 8, 2013)

You are welcome sir


----------



## stabow (Aug 8, 2013)

You know if you did a web page and took orders you could cut the middle man out just saying.....


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 8, 2013)

stabow said:


> You know if you did a web page and took orders you could cut the middle man out just saying.....



Thanks for the suggestion and it has crossed my mind, But I'm retired right now and do this as a hobby. If I did a web page that would make it a JOB! Euuukkk, and somewhat take the fun out of it. If you catch my drift. Maybe when I was 50 but that was a long time ago. LOL


----------



## stabow (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm retired also I tried building a few but I'm all thumbs I will just stick to shooting them. If you ever build one with the lock on the other side check with me before sending it to track.......


----------



## stabow (Aug 8, 2013)

Sent you a PM  I think it went through lol


----------

